# i3 does not install windows xp



## rajwansh2003 (May 4, 2010)

last week i have purchased Compaq Presario cq62 in which windows 7 is pre installed. I have genuine version of windows XP professional which i want to install. when i boot the CD it says with blue screen HDD problem.
config
Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU  M 330  @ 2.13GHz, 2133 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
250 GB
3GB RAM 

please help me.!!!!


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 5, 2010)

Faced the same problem. I even made a livecd of xp with bartpe, but the same blue screen o death. Maybe its got to do with the windows 7 already installed (u know, the way it manages hd's, taking 2 primary partitions 4 itself, leaving u only 2).

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

I think the only way out is to first install xp, and then win 7.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 5, 2010)

rajwansh2003 said:


> last week i have purchased Compaq Presario cq62 in which windows 7 is pre installed. I have genuine version of windows XP professional which i want to install. when i boot the CD it says with blue screen HDD problem.
> config
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU  M 330  @ 2.13GHz, 2133 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
> 250 GB
> ...



You can certainly install the Windows XP on i3 processors...I recently purchased Vaio and it comes with Windows 7 home pre installed.  

*Here are the two methods :*

1. If you BIOS has an option to change your hard disk mode from SATA to IDE then you can just pop in the good old Windows XP CD and get it set up within minutes. But if it doesn’t, then you have to do it the other way as mentioned below.

You will just be requiring the Windows XP CD and a few software and  stuff that I will tell you as we go along. You might ask just why  wouldn’t a normal XP CD do the task? The answer is pretty simple. The  original Windows XP CD does not have SATA drivers so it can’t detect  your hard drive during the installation process. The solution is  simpler. Just slipstream them into the CD! So lets begin.
*Step 1 :  Download and install nLite*

 This is an amazing software that lets you tweak and hack your XP CD  to the core with an extremely easy to use UI. Download and install the  software from here.

*Step 2 : Download SATA drivers*

 You need to get your hands on the SATA drivers next, that you will  need to slipstream into the CD. Although there are different version  based on your motherboard that you can search them on Intel website or download the  standard ones here,  which work with most of the motherboards. After downloading extract the  driver and remember the location.

*Step 3 : Insert XP CD and start nLite*

 Now that you successfully have the tools and utilities, we can get  down with the real stuff. Launch nLite after inserting Windows XP CD  into the drive. Choose to make an image of Windows XP in a directory of  your choice. Click next and proceed to skip import or load previous  settings step by clicking next and proceed to next step.
*www.digitgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/nlite.jpg​ *Step 4 : Add the SATA driver*

 On the next page, you will find a “Drivers” tab. Click on it and also  check the bootable ISO option and then click on next. Click on the  button at the bottom to insert the driver. Give the location to the  folder where you extracted the SATA driver. You will find a couple of  inf files, select any one of them. Now select the all the driver files.  That is it, click Next.
*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/nlite2.jpg​ *Step 5 : Burn the ISO*

 You will now be asked for confirmation, select yes and let nLite  integrate the driver and create a bootable image. Burn it on a CD by  just hitting the Burn button at the bottom and you will be ready to  install Windows XP on your laptop!
*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/nlite23.jpg

You can read the complete tutorial @my blog


```
*neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp.html
```

Do let me know in case you face any difficulties..PS: try to find your pc/laptop SATA drivers if its available..​

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




Chetan1991 said:


> Faced the same problem. I even made a livecd of xp with bartpe, but the same blue screen o death. Maybe its got to do with the windows 7 already installed (u know, the way it manages hd's, taking 2 primary partitions 4 itself, leaving u only 2).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> I think the only way out is to first install xp, and then win 7.



You can format your hdd partitions with XP cd..but be sure to make a backup of drivers before formatting. I have seen that people format the hdd and then search for drivers which are not available for the latest notebooks..Do check the manufacturer site for the XP drivers..I was lucky that sony site still support the XP drivers for the E series


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

nice post..very useful .


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 5, 2010)

last day when i was installing windows 7 ultimate(a copy of my office desktop) after installation it lose some hdd component and only cursor blink a in a blank screen. It remain same after 2-3 installation. 
*neerajvohra* thanks


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 5, 2010)

Hey Neeraj nice post very useful


----------



## neerajvohra (May 5, 2010)

thank you guys for the appreciation


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 12, 2010)

not working for me


----------



## neerajvohra (May 12, 2010)

rajwansh2003 said:


> not working for me



Which drivers has been installed with XP ?? Can u post more information about your laptop/model/Sata drivers etc ??


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 13, 2010)

I am having 
Compaq CQ62 111TX

I am using following link for driver : *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...n&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4163656#N2420

and selected - Driver - Storage (‏2)>>Intel Matrix Storage Manager Driver for Microsoft Windows XP

After downloading i extracted the files in "C:\swsetup" ._Extraction was similar to installation_
i.e. before installation file is extracted to "C:\swsetup"

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------

thanks for helping me


----------



## CA50 (May 13, 2010)

rajwansh2003 said:


> last week i have purchased Compaq Presario cq62 in which windows 7 is pre installed. I have genuine version of windows XP professional which i want to install. when i boot the CD it says with blue screen HDD problem.
> config
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU  M 330  @ 2.13GHz, 2133 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
> 250 GB
> ...



the most encountered problem
Don`t mind the problem is not with your processor its with your sata drives. Go to BIOS then change the setting under sata. The current setting may be AHCI (or something, too lazy to restart and check), change this setting for this to IDE. Now installing XP will be a breeze, just try and reply


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 13, 2010)

*@CA50*
no such setting in bios is available. plz suggest some thing else


----------



## CA50 (May 13, 2010)

^^Search for options like "sata" /"Sata mode"/ "sata configuration" or something similer. The options may be AHCI/RAID/IDE. Select IDE and your problem will be solved. 

This SATA option might be in Advanced chipset feature or it may be in the PnP settings. Go through your BIOS options. I am sure that you will encounter a similar type of option mentioned above.

Happy hunting


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 14, 2010)

*CA50*
I know this setting before as i have used in my Desktop 
Desktop Config
Intel Core2 Quad
4GB DDR3 RAM
500GB SATA2 HDD
  any way
in laptop it is only having time set, boot setting, fan, and memory & HDD test only.....

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

I you have any other suggestion then too share it


----------



## lywyre (May 14, 2010)

Microsoft, Intel and hp/dell/acer etc. have worked together to keep people from installing XP. You cant change any settings, even the basic ones (except for time and date and boot order). 

You'll have to slipstream your SATA drivers (ICH 7/8/9/10) into XP iso and then install. Neerajvohra have explained how to do it in post #3.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 14, 2010)

rajwansh2003 said:


> I am having
> Compaq CQ62 111TX
> 
> I am using following link for driver : *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...n&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4163656#N2420
> ...



Sorry for the late reply..I have checked the source of driver "Intel Matrix Storage Manager Driver for Microsoft Windows XP" and im unable to find the .inf for sata drivers..How do you slipstream the sata drivers into the cd ??

Regarding the bios settings, most the current laptops doesn't have the bios option to change to IDE.  Have you check the default drivers posted by me above ? have you tried slipstream those drivers in XP and then try installing it again ??

PS: it will surely work if you correctly install the sata drivers..I have installed XP to 4 laptops including HP using this method.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 14, 2010)

*neerajvohra*
can you plz add few more driver


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 19, 2010)

No solutions till now.
*neerajvohra * can you please tell me when i select multiple driver then it ask pnp form of driver and text form of software. which one to choose


----------



## CA50 (May 19, 2010)

i think you will have to create a new xp cd with the sata drivers in it. use nlite or unattended windows cd creator


----------



## neerajvohra (May 19, 2010)

rajwansh2003 said:


> No solutions till now.
> *neerajvohra * can you please tell me when i select multiple driver then it ask pnp form of driver and text form of software. which one to choose



You need to choose text form of software...sorry I am very busy these days..pm me if you need my help..or catch me online @yahoo messenger
ID : neerajDOTvohraATyahooDOTcom

I rarely check old threads.


----------



## Dark Core (May 20, 2010)

Also check with XP SP3 Installer Disc, or just slipstream it along with the drivers. Using nLite as mentioned in the tutorial.
There are lot of pirated XPs out there which comes with lot of drivers and applictions (with Malware too LOLz) Not Recommended though. But It may work!


----------

